# Thinking about Lasik eye surgery



## BugGal (Dec 22, 2018)

I am thinking about lasik eye surgery and was wondering if anyone out there has an opinion on the topic. 
I need glasses for seeing far distances but just recently started needing reading glasses. I am tired of glasses but if the procedure won't take care of both problems which problem should be corrected?
I am looking for input because I have just started thinking about this to be done and would like to see what the experience is like, recovery time and any additional information that someone whats to give.
TIA
Lisa
BugGal


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 22, 2018)

Greetings, I not sure of your age....i can only tell you my experience.  I started wearing glasses in sixth garade. And have worn them all my life, i have tried contacts, no success...dry eyes. Glasses give my eyes corrective vision, the lens protect my eyes from flying objects while working on projects, saw dist and have caught animal horns and fingers....last yearr at the age of 65 i had careract surgery in my right eye. This is a normal procedure  as we age...however, i have had problems with that eye since  surgery, it has strobes of flashing light in my proferial  vision, eye pain and they inserted a new lens into my eye when they removed the cateract...i now have a growth over that same eye that is tissue that makes you see thru "bar code" (like stores have) that is scheduled to be removed in january...then they have to remove the cateract from the left eye and same growth can come back...while i may be older than you, think about life with out vision....its not easy, if you choose lazar just for vanity reasons...what will happen as you age ? Can they be fixed again ? Are you willing to risk your sight ? If i had worn sunglasses while outside more often than i did...i probably wouldn't  be going thru this so early...my thoughts are if glasses correct your vision...be happy with it....wait for  the other stuff till needed. 
As a added note...you have to put three diffrent types of eyedrops in your eyed 3x a day..its a pain in the butt !...plus i can't  see the screen to type or the tv to read whats on...let alone read a book...do you really want to mess with your eyes ???


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 22, 2018)

Hey Lisa, I went and got tested to see if I was a candidate for LASIK and I wasn't. (Yeah, you'll need to be evaluated as well and may not be a candidate either) I'm near sighted one eye, far sighted the other, astigmatism in both, and I too need reading glasses. I'm not sure but I believe LASIK doesn't correct for the "loose muscles" that make you require reading glasses. So, you'll still need them regardless. Anyway, wish you the best of luck whichever way things go for you.


----------



## BugGal (Dec 23, 2018)

I am 48 and I am not a vane person. I don't wear makeup, I don't get my nails done, I never wear anything but work boots, tennis shoes or flip flops. I am thinking about Lasik because the glasses I wear dig into my nose and it hurts. I am due for my yearly check up and just wanted to see what my options are.


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 23, 2018)

Lisa......go to a good optician and get those glasses custom made. I've worn glasses for 25 years and opt to have them from a pricey but excellent optician who will spend quite a bit of time making sure that the frame is right, that they fit perfectly etc. as well as ensuring that the eye prescription is very accurate and that the glasses will correct my crummy vision as much as is possible. Now my eyes are total rubbish.....developed glaucoma in my 30s and am on maximum treatment, have astigmatism, awful refraction etc. .....but my glasses do a great job. They're strong varifocals, but  are very light, darken in the sun, have a serious scratch coat (they've ended up skating across the sheep shed floor quite a few times), but I don't even notice they are on until they occasionally steam up.
I'm developing cataracts, too, so will eventually need surgery, but I'm keeping away from the eye surgeons until I absolutely have to.
Remember that your refraction changes over time due to a lengthening of the lens which occurs as you get older. Even if you have successful surgery now and can dispense with glasses , it's very likely that 10 years down the line you will need them.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 23, 2018)

Hmmmm trying to recall... I think my close vision started going at just about the age you're at. It's at the point now that when I have a really small splinter in my hands I "double up" and wear 2 pairs of reading glasses to increase the magnification to be able to see it. No cataracts yet, or anything like that... just the focusing muscles are getting weaker over time. No harm in checking it out to see if it's even an option for you. Most LASIK places, the initial testing is free. (I'd consider going to 2 different ones just to make sure the first isn't some "fly by night" operation that does the procedure for $$ to folks who it won't help).


----------



## babsbag (Dec 23, 2018)

I had Lasix surgery when I was around 42-45 years old...the best thing I ever did. I had been fighting astigmatism since I was in high school and I absolutely hated wearing glasses. They  got in my way of everything and I couldn't stand them resting on my nose, made me crazy. I did with no glasses until I started working with computers and I needed to be able to read numbers on small parts so I started wearing the glasses. Tried contacts and my eyes are too dry. So I did the surgery. It was quick and painless and worked perfectly. Came home, took a nap, and woke up not needing glasses anymore. Fast forward to the age of 62 and I do have glasses for reading but it was sure nice while it lasted. 

They can sometimes do both near and far. They do one eye for one and one eye for the other. My friend had it done and they made her wear contacts for a week or so first to see if she could adjust to having different vision in each eye. She did fine and they did the surgery. I am not sure though if her close up vision difficulties were due to age or another reason. 

I certainly wouldn't hesitate to have the surgery done.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 23, 2018)

My daughter had it done 12 years ago and loves it.


----------

